# Need help reconstituting



## Livebig14 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey guys.  I need some help reconstituting my GHRP-6.  It comes in 5mg vials.  So if I mix 2mL of bacteriostatic water in and my insulin pins are 1mL each I will have to draw up to tick mark #2 on my insulin pin to get 100mcg correct?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay think about it this way. If you had 5mg and divide it in half (b/c 2ml of bac water), that's 2.5mg for every 1ml. If 1000mcg = 1 mg then you have 2500mcg in each 1ml of solution. So each 10th, unit, or "Tick" is 250mcg. So 2 units equals 500mcg when you mix with 2ml of bac water. 

If you dose at 100mcg a better way to do it would be to add 5ml of bac water then each unit is 100mcg.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks bro would rep you but I cant yet lol


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Not a problem buddy. I guess I'm good at math when it comes to relating it to gear. I hate Calc and shit like that.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 12, 2011)

yeah I hear ya bro I fucking hated math too.  Barely passed it in high school but thanks again for the help ill rep you for that post when I can


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 13, 2011)

alright man im fucked up again.  I added 3mL of BAC water to the vial and i was gonna add 2 more but it wont hold that much.  How do I get a 100mcg dose now?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Well that's gonna be a little more fucked up. 

5mg/3ml= 1.66mg/ml 

So each unit on a slin pin will be 166mcg. If you can get 1 more ml of bac water in there it'd be 125mcg/ml.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jul 13, 2011)

alright I dont think I can add in anymore so ill just do 166 for now then and see how it goes.  And when you say each "unit" is 166mcg my syringe goes up by 10's all the way through 100 so one unit will be drawing up to the number 10 correct?


----------

